# Samsung G600 contacts, pictures wiped



## adzp (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive got a feeling I know the answers here...

My missus just unlocked her phone - a Samsung G600 - and it has wiped her contacts and all the pictures she has on the phone. Is there any way of getting them back?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

if they were held on a memory card then there is a chance that a recovery program might get them back, but if they were in phone memory, then they are gone for good 
try free version of recuva http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------

